# Dandruff in whippets



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi 

I have a whippet his diet is "breeder pack" dry food and Pedigree Loaf tins I feed him one tin a day split in two meals (as the cats get fed twice) so he dosent feel left out. I have noticed a couple of times he has slight dandruff/dry skin. Is this common for whippets?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Give him some tinned sardines a couple of times a week in his food but introduce them slowly don't just suddenly start giving them to him.

I was also advised to rub baby oil into the coat of my ex racing greyhound when she first came of the track with really bad dandruff. Its messy but it soon soaks in and doesn't leave their coat greasy.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

why dont you try him and the cats on a tin of sardines a couple of times aweek ,i love it when whippets have plenty of oil in there coats ,lol i "polish "mine with a shammy leather and velvet she comes up lovely


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

OOPS I mean't pilchards not sardines I too use a chammy leather on my racing greyhound before I show her to make the black shine


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi again

I forgot to mention he gets cod liver oil capsuals twice a week and multi vitamin. hes such a laid back dog not agressive at all and so clean in the house. I will post some pics soon. He got about 12 toys for christmas lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

they right oily fish and plenty of brushing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

His coat is really shiney i just get paranoid if i see a tiny bit he loves being groomed too.* Hes so muscular


----------



## paulkerry (Dec 9, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Hi again
> 
> I forgot to mention he gets cod liver oil capsuals twice a week and multi vitamin. hes such a laid back dog not agressive at all and so clean in the house. I will post some pics soon. He got about 12 toys for christmas lol


lol this made us laugh, 12 toys, we didnt know dogs got dandruff you learn somthing new every day .


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I shouldn't worry about a few flakes of dandruff if his coat is shiny and he gets cod liver oil capsules although I would try adding the oily fish.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

whippets can be funny creatures my sisters boy only gets scurfy when out showing sometimes wonder if its a stress thing


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah I will add them anything if it will be better for him.* Thanks for the tips I will get some tomorrow for him.*


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

The only thing he has problems with is traveling he slavers all the time when in the car he seems to get really stressed. He copes better if I sit in the back and reasure him, have you got any tips on learning him the car is good.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Try giving him a ginger nut biscuit about half hour before travelling. I f he wont eat them get some ginger capsules and give him one the same about half hour before you travel.

You could also when the car is on the drive or werever you park it put him in when he is happy to sit in the stationary car switch the engine on and let him sit then when he is happy with that take him for short journeys just round the block or up the road and back.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh right thanks, will try these, hes so bother except the slavering he lies down etc. just alot of slaver.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If that doesn't work I now people who use sealegs tablets for travel sick dogs but I'm not sure how much you' give a whippet as my lot travel fine the only one who was ever sick was my irish setter and the ginger biscuits worked on her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

hes never sick just slavers and i worry he will get dehydrated thats why i dont go too far with him. I will try the biscuts and see what happens. I was thinking about some herbal treatments but dont want to if i can help it.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We did have a whippet once that was terribly travel sick.He was sick before I even got the car of the drive. 

I had to rehome him as he started jumping a 6ft fence and taking my show dogs with him. I keep in touch with his owners and he is still travel sick.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Its very odd, I know this could just be blaze something he does. When he was a puppy he travled absolutly fine we used to take him to pets at home twice a week etc. It only really started when he hit 8 months or so. Just wounderd if it was common in whippets.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

my whippet used to be terrible travel sick (to the point of it comming out both ends)i used to give her sealegs ,but she adventually grew out of it


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya

I think he will eventually grow out of it he still acts very puppy ish if that makes sense. Hes 2 6th Feb 09


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Dixie used to have dandruff.. so did the cats. now thy get tuna twice a week its gone.

Dixie shakes in the car and wants to cling onto your leg, but she sits on the back seat (strapped in) and calms down if we ignore her she will go to sleep.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

None of the cats have any they all haver superb coats. He dosent have it much just ive noticed it twice in the 2 years.


----------

